
Ask HN: Best way to get review of technical resume? - kusha
Hello HN:<p>As of recent I&#x27;ve been looking for a new SWE position at one of the bigger companies in my area. I have about 3 years of experience now, and have helped ship many in production applications. After many applications, I&#x27;ve only heard back from one company. I&#x27;m guessing that my resume is lacking.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a service that preferably specializes in technical resumes, with a reasonable fee.
======
ecesena
Have you tried connecting directly with recruiters on linkedin and ask for an
info interview? Try to get a couple of calls and then send the resume. If
you're still rejected/ignored, then it's probably the resume. Otherwise it's
just that you don't even get out of the stack.

------
throwmeaway32
I just looked at your resume, I didn't actually think it was too bad, feedback
on the PDF version:-

\- way too cramped, you're already on 2 pages so add so spacing to it, it's
really hard to read.

\- I don't care where the companies were geographically located, delete it and
save space.

Questions

\- Are you tailoring the resume to each job you apply for? (you should)

\- What roles are you applying for?

\- How many is 'after many applications'?

------
kanishkdudeja
You could try submitting it on the resume advice thread in the
cscareerquestions subreddit every Tuesday or Saturday.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/wiki/faq_resumes](https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/wiki/faq_resumes)

Check out the right sidebar on this page!

------
mtmail
recent discussion with the same question
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15560766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15560766)

------
itamarst
Happy to review resumes: itamar@codewithoutrules.com (20+ years experience, so
I've seen many resumes over the years).

